# How Slow/Fast do you let your clock get?



## Barf (Aug 10, 2020)

My cell phone tells me what the “true” time is and I set all my other clocks accordingly.

Right now my bedside clock has finally reached ten minute fast mark. I like it being a little fast and I think it helps with my mental math to do quick adding/subtraction problems in my head.

Ive graduated from pizza guy to home bum, so I don’t really need to tell time.

I think ive gotten pretty good at it by looking indirectly at the sun.

I know time is subjective, like beauty, and I really like being punctual for certain things that start at certain times.

Here is the question for anyone who’s traveling, do you wear a watch?

Light years measure distance, not time.


----------



## trashswag86 (Aug 11, 2020)

Yeah, I wear a cheap sports type watch. It's a ladies watch, cause I got somewhat thin wrists, and I keep the watch face on the underside, so it doesn't get beat up. Learned that from my gramps.

I keep my watch within.a few minute in either direction, cause I really got nowhere to be. Except to catch a bus, or take down the time to later throw up a horoscope, I really don't need one.

Time is both subjective and objective. Just depends on which kind you use.


----------



## MatatuPuncher (Aug 11, 2020)

I completely gave up wearing a watch years ago. Very freeing. If I really need to know what precise time it is (rarely) my cell phone has a clock. My shitty apartment that came mostly furnished had no clocks and I haven't done anything about that.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Aug 12, 2020)

I just tell time by my phone. If I'm setting a clock in a house I set it to the time on my phone. I don't really do the whole set ahead thing. You always know you have that extra ten minutes(assuming it's set 10 minutes ahead) and you take your time accordingly. It's just some weird game I'd rather not play. I keep it on time and I know when I gotta make moves. I don't set my alarm with a snooze in mind either. That's just disrupting your sleep. I set it to the time I need to be up by and I force myself to get up when it goes off.. if I even wake up to it.


----------



## beersalt (Aug 13, 2020)

Yaknow, I've never liked wearing things on my wrists.. Personally, i've always preferred to shy away from screen time.. So, keeping "time" can kinda fuck off. The only time it ever mattered was when I was heavily in the system. With a job, and school, and personal plans with others. On the road, time has always been based on day and night. I prefer it that way. It's worked out for me pretty well, and i've always been able to kick ass in a surprisingly timely manner*


----------



## Barf (Aug 13, 2020)

@Eng JR Lupo RV323

A train engineer would say that.

I have a really good friend that swears by not setting a snooze button.

He claims it’s harder to get up if he hits the snooze.

@dumpsternavel

When in doubt just look at the sun.

I really dig that.

I’d rather look at a big burning ball of burning cosmic gases to see if it’s light then my flip phone open.


----------



## Broke Bitch (Aug 16, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> Yeah, I wear a cheap sports type watch. It's a ladies watch, cause I got somewhat thin wrists, and I keep the watch face on the underside, so it doesn't get beat up. Learned that from my gramps.


Hey. As far as keeping the face from getting beat up ( not that your grandpa's idea isn't good😁) try covering it with a piece of Gorilla Tape. 
I know from experience that works for cell phones.
Safe Travels!!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 24, 2020)

I keep a pocket watch out of convenience. It's much easier to keep track of time when im busy getting ready for work in the morning. Or when I shove my phone in my backpack and im trying to catch the bus. That way if i miss the bus I can do something else while i wait for the next one. It's so much easier than checking my phone. Been a few times my phones been completely dead and not knowing the time has totally thrown off my day. Usually keep a little tassel on it and keep it in it's traditional pocket (the little one inside your right front jeans pocket.)


----------



## starfarer (Aug 26, 2020)

I got given this thing, I mostly use a Timex, cheap, easy to read and the thing lights up for night use, fuck knows why I have a watch. Not like I have anything to be on time for!


----------

